# Best Single Stage Snowblower



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm looking for some feedback on single stage snowblowers...I have a toro powerlite 98 cc single stage that has a 16" clear width and works awesome, by far my favorite snowblower, it is just small and time consuming as opposed to a 21" 160 cc snowblower...we already have a two stage for bigger snows but need single stage for drives and sidewalks, they also clean up better...

my main question is I have used two different larger single stage blowers and it seems that they plug up more often and seem to be pretty worthless most of the time, doesn't matter the kind of snow...is this a typical problem with the larger (21' +) single stage snowblowers or have I used snowblowers that were just underpowered?


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

Neither of my single stage blowers have ever plugged up. I've got an almost new Honda and a yr old Toro single stroke. The Toro is more ergonomic, but has problems starting and running when it is really cold and the cable that turns the shoot has fallen off one of the guide wheels a couple of times and has broken once. The Honda always starts easily and seems to have a bit more power, but it doesn't propel itself as easily and the chute isn't as easy to turn.

Overall, I would recommend the Honda.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Honda HS 520a all the way


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I've got 2 Toro's, love it. If you didn't need the plows for EOD I'd hang my hat on a blowing. I do wonder if the Crafstman single stage would be worth anything. 
Pete


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Use the search function this question has been asked more then once.
I have owned Toro's and they work good. Looking to buy a Honda HS520 next time only because I don't want to have to smell the burning oil of a 2 stroke


----------



## lbechtum (Sep 21, 2009)

Believe it or not, I had good luck with a Craftsman that I purchased 2 years ago. Turned out to be an MTD. After 2 years of use they did a complete rebuild on the blower parts under the $75 service agreement and my son is using it commercially this year. The new version has a nicer handle setup. I tell you all of this because I decided to upgrade and bought a new Simplicity 822...Bad decision. Starts great and clean up well but the scrapper blade has to be replaced after each snow. It's only $8 to do so but it annoys me that the design requires it.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

toro 210 r 
thinking of picking up another when they go on sale after the season is over
had no problems in the 30 in storm we had in december ad it starts all the time.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

man that is great to hear, I think I will try out a crafstman. They are half the price and I doubt they are any less of a machine.
Pete


----------



## Barrakudaman (Sep 8, 2010)

Toro power clear. 2-strake = Power


----------



## charliesoutdoor (Sep 9, 2010)

toro snow commander if you can find one. I think its the biggest single stage toro made


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

Ive got a CCR-3000. Has the same suzuki 2 stroke engine as the older Toro proline mowers had. Great blower, but havent been made in a few years. The rtek engines are nice as well..

The snow commander is about 130 pounds, from what i hear...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

deicepro;1195787 said:


> Honda HS 520a all the way


We have a couple of these and they are awesome.


----------



## charliesoutdoor (Sep 9, 2010)

yes the commanders are heavy but liftable. If you have someone with you its not a problem. I used to lift it myself for about 10 houses back in the day and it takes its toll but its doable. ramps work well if you get a running start. I love it though its much quicker than 2-stages if the snow is under 7 or 8in.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Toro Snocommander. The cats meow...


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have the toro snocommanders Great machines Wished they made them yet. I also have a smaller toro unit which is a great little machine. I bought a MURRAY from my dealer this winter for an extra. Couple hundred less than toro but its been in for warrenty work twice now. But guys just throw in back of truck, they bounce around, get beat up doing snow so i thought save the money but wish I went with toro or honda. But so it goes.


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hands down toro ccr 3650 or 2450. No competition.


----------



## ram150c (Dec 6, 2009)

*toro powerclear 180*

i just bought the toro powerclear 180 the other day (local hardware store was having a sale) i must say i am very impressed so far. 
I bought it for doing sidewalks at my commercial lots. It is light weight (54lbs) manuverable (my wfie can easily use it) and acutally handles a decent amount of snow even the heavy wet stuff. 
took it out last night and had no problem clearing 6"of snow with 1-2" of slop and mess on top. Ripped it right down to the pavement. 
time will tell how durable this unit is but for 350 you can t go wrong.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

I have extremely good luck with my toro


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

i went ahead and bought the toro 221QE and am very impressed with it...it was very expensive but definitely worth it...thought about the hondas but the dealer in town sucks and i love the toro dealer so that narrowed my choice down...thanks for all the replies


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

ram150c;1203337 said:


> i just bought the toro powerclear 180 the other day (local hardware store was having a sale) i must say i am very impressed so far.
> I bought it for doing sidewalks at my commercial lots. It is light weight (54lbs) manuverable (my wfie can easily use it) and acutally handles a decent amount of snow even the heavy wet stuff.
> took it out last night and had no problem clearing 6"of snow with 1-2" of slop and mess on top. Ripped it right down to the pavement.
> time will tell how durable this unit is but for 350 you can t go wrong.


pick up a extra set of paddles to have on hand


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I just bought 2 - Toro 221Q's. I love them! Compared to the Airens 722 or 522, they are hands down the better choice. The Aierese are garbage, and I mean garbage. Mine just sit there now. The toro is a much better machine for commercial use. 
We have had a record amount of snow fall here, 120cm to date, and the paddles last about a month...note: I use them alot!! Every day so far.

Note: never replace the paddles without replaciing the wear bar. The wear bar is floating but it wears as fast as the paddles. 

Top notch machine!!

Airens: Couple years ago I bought 2 MTD throwers, and they were far better then the airens.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

21" toro or honda. There the best and the weight is sweatness!


----------

